# Adding second floor to a Bungalow



## johnb (29 Dec 2013)

hi there,

anyone have the general rules of thumb when considering costs and considerations for adding a second floor to a Bungalow. Total square footage of 1400sqf/130sm.

john


----------



## lowCO2design (30 Dec 2013)

design fees
planning permission
remove roof
rent while work is ongoing
new first floor
external raising walls
internal stud walls
doors skirting architraves
stairs
windows (escape suitable)
new roof
wiring
plumbing
ventilation
finishes
tax on labour & materails

70/100€ per square foot (this is a stab in the dark, you really need to visit a QS for costing & arch/eng for layout/ building regs/ planning/ tender/ construction contract etc)


----------



## seantheman (31 Dec 2013)

johnb said:


> hi there,
> 
> anyone have the general rules of thumb when considering costs and considerations for adding a second floor to a Bungalow.


 
When you say "add a second floor to a Bungalow" do you mean develop the existing roof space? if so, you can strike off "remove roof" and "new roof" from lowco2's list, also if this is the case and you have sufficient access to kitchen, bedrooms and bathroom downstairs, then you may not have to move out of property during works.


----------



## johnb (4 Jan 2014)

Thanks, we would be looking to remove the current roof and build an additional floor with flat roof.

Regards


----------



## Leo (6 Jan 2014)

Do you know if the current foundations or walls will support the extra weight? It might actually be cheaper knock the existing structure and start again.


----------



## seantheman (7 Jan 2014)

Or sell up and buy a two storey


----------

